# 2006 Altima Headlight Bulbs??



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

What headlight bulbs are all you guys using in the 2006 Altima? I got some silverstars for some brighter lights and I just keep having to replace them. Not only is it getting expensive there a pain in the A$$ to replace. Its the low and high beams they just blow out after a few months of use. Is there a ceartain type anyone is having good luck with? Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the headlights keep blowing out, check the alternator for very high voltage output; something like 16 v or higher. If so, the voltage regulator is bad.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok I will have it checked out. Maybe I can check it myself. Can you just check this with a volt meeter? If So where do I check it at? If I check it at the battery post will this show high voltage with car running if the regulator is bad? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can check it at the battery...shouldn't be over 15 volts. If it's too high, the internal regulator in the alternator is faulty. That said, a number of people complain about the short life of the Silverstar bulbs. Make sure you don't touch the glass of the bulb with your fingers when handling them.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok I checked the voltage. With car not running it was 12v and with car running its 14v. I dont ever touch the bulbs when installing. I think these silverstars may be just junk. Gonna look on ebay and see what I can find. I done put the stock one back in because she been pulled over twice in 3 days already.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Many say the GE Nighthawks last longer than the Silverstars, but I've never used them personally.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok I will see if I can find them. I just want something brighter than stock. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

*best street legal replacement headlight bulbs*

I, like many others, can't stand how short the life is on the Sylvania SilverStar Ultras. I've upgraded to SOLUX bulbs which last as long as standard halogen rather than only around a year like the Ultras. They're NOT super-white/blue-ish but that has nothing to do with true brightness. That said, they're noticeably whiter and definitely brighter than the original bulbs...they advertise 80% brighter, street legal, longest beam and best replication of daylight (4600k) of any halogen bulb. So far, so good - I love them...especially on my high-beams...and I live in the country (very dark) and use my lights quite a bit.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info. I will try look these up on ebay also. I will try them.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

jeff618 said:


> I, like many others, can't stand how short the life is on the Sylvania SilverStar Ultras. I've upgraded to SOLUX bulbs which last as long as standard halogen rather than only around a year like the Ultras. They're NOT super-white/blue-ish but that has nothing to do with true brightness. That said, they're noticeably whiter and definitely brighter than the original bulbs...they advertise 80% brighter, street legal, longest beam and best replication of daylight (4600k) of any halogen bulb. So far, so good - I love them...especially on my high-beams...and I live in the country (very dark) and use my lights quite a bit.


Have you tried the SWTX ones the middle grade bulbs?


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Have you tried the SWTX ones the middle grade bulbs?


Yes actually. I've got them on one vehicle and the solux on the other. The solux weren't available when I bought the SWTX. I've seen the SWTX for years. Its hard to compare them against each other since its comparing an SUV with a sedan. I like both compared to OEM though and I feel like I can see way better now - especially in the country.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jeff.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Thanks for the info Jeff.


Just happened to drive both at night this past weekend. Still happy to report that I like both a lot. I was always disappointed in the SUV's headlight performance and now I'm completely satisfied (SWTX). The solux is very easy on the eyes due to the color (I'm assuming the fact that they replicate true daylight) and they're definitely brighter and throw very far. So - still love them both. I just hope they last as advertised.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey jeff just now getting around to ordering some of these. Gonna go with the most expensive on the high beams with these bulbs but what are you using on the low beams? I can only find one upgrade and there way to expensive for my taste. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Hey jeff just now getting around to ordering some of these. Gonna go with the most expensive on the high beams with these bulbs but what are you using on the low beams? I can only find one upgrade and there way to expensive for my taste. Thanks again for the info.


To my knowledge there is no upgrade bulb for the low-beams. I think what you saw was the HID lamp for Altimas with HID's...that's not an upgrade; that's an entirely different lighting system. So it appears that you can only upgrade your fogs and low-beams only on that particular model.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok thanks! I ordered some more silverstars for the lowbeams got them today and I ordered what you suggested for the high beams. I got the most expensive ones. Thanks.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Ok thanks! I ordered some more silverstars for the lowbeams got them today and I ordered what you suggested for the high beams. I got the most expensive ones. Thanks.


Cool - hope you like the solux like I do. I will tell you they certainly light-up the eyes on the whitetail deer pretty good (which I found out this weekend). Can you say ABS brakes??? It wasn't really a close-call but it reminded me the deer season is coming!!


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea I got them installed and really like them. You can tell a big difference and the wife is really happy with them. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

2006altima said:


> Yea I got them installed and really like them. You can tell a big difference and the wife is really happy with them. Thanks again for the info.


No problem!! ttyl


----------

